# même si des années plus tard



## simenon

Bojour à nouveau,
je me rattache à la discussion qui précède pour demander votre avis aussi sur la deuxième partie de la citation que je n'arrive pas à comprendre:

"On a peine à comprendre pourquoi brusquement tout le monde se met à bouger sur tel rythme, se passionne pour tel parfum comme si les autres (rythmes et odeurs) n’existaient pas. *Même si des années plus tard, comme cela se produit à chaque fois, on reste abasourdi devant le fait qu’une ville entière ait pu se passionner à ce point pour le rose-bonbon*".

D'abord je ne comprends pas le debout: pourquoi on trouve "même si" pour introduire le fait qu'on reste abasourdi quand la phrase precedente était elle aussi un phrase de "incompréhension" (On a peine à comprendre...). Je ne vois pas entre les deux une opposition qui puisse justifier ce "même si". Et puis comment faut-il entendre ce "comme cela se produit à chaque fois"? Là aussi je ne comprends pas la conjonction "comme": si cela se produit à chaque fois on ne devrait pas rester abasourdi et puis qu'est-ce que c'est qui se produit à chaque fois?
Je me dis que peut-être il y a une sorte d'inversion, comme à dire: Cela (ce genre de changements? de modes?) se produit à chaque fois et pourtant des années plus tard (par rapport à quoi?) on reste abasourdi devant le fait qu’une ville ait pu se passionner à ce point pour le rose-bombon.
Ce n'est pas vraiment convaincant mais c'est la seule explication que j'arrive à me donner. Je confie en vous.
Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour *simenon*,

Il ne me semble pas y avoir de difficulté de compréhension ici : on exprime le paradoxe apparent qui fait que tout le monde se passionne pour un sujet à un moment donné ; pour s'étonner de l'avoir fait, une fois la "fièvre médiatique" retombée.

Comme si le phénomène relevait d'une sorte de "folie collective" temporaire.


----------



## simenon

Merci, snarkhunter. Mais donc ce " même si" sous-entend un passage et "des années plus tard" anticipe en quelque sorte ce qu'on dit après?  Autrement dit: "même si" fait allusion au fait (qu'on n'a pas dit mais qu'on considère comme sous-entendu) que cela (le fait qu'on se passionne pour quelque chose sans une raison apparente) est normal, on y a l'habitude. Et alors on dit: on y a l'habitude "même si" des fois on se passionne pour quelque chose de tellement bizarre (comme la couleur rose-bombon) que, après quelques années, en y repensant, on trouve cette passion incompréhensible. C'est comme ça?
Mais même dans cette interprétation je n'arrive pas à bien situer "comme cela se produit à chaque fois"! Je crois donc que quelque chose m'échappe. Le sens général, oui, je le comprends, mais je n'arrive pas à y faire correspondre les differentes partie de la phrase.


----------



## snarkhunter

En fait, on pourrait positionner _"des années plus tard"_ ailleurs dans la phrase.
Par exemple, ainsi :

_"Même si, comme cela se produit à chaque fois, on reste abasourdi des années plus tard devant le fait qu’une ville entière ait pu se passionner à ce point pour le rose-bonbon."
_
Je ne sais pas si cela te rendra la phrase plus claire.

Par ailleurs, il manque une vigrule dans la phrase d'origine :
_"Même si*,* des années plus tard, comme cela se produit à chaque fois, on reste abasourdi devant le fait qu’une ville entière ait pu se passionner à ce point pour le rose-bonbon."
_
... et, comme on le sait déjà, la ponctuation n'est pas anodine en français !


----------



## Maître Capello

_Même si_ n'est sans doute pas la conjonction la plus adéquate. _Alors que_, par exemple, aurait été plus approprié.


----------



## simenon

Mais à votre avis "des année plus tard" signifie plus tard par rapport au moment où la ville s'est passionné par le rose-bonbon?

Ajoute: merci, M. Capello. Je n'avais pas vu votre réponse


----------



## snarkhunter

... bien entendu !


----------



## simenon

Merci. En tout cas, il y a encore quelque chose qui m'échappe! Je n'arrive pas à comprendre quel est le lien que l'auteur veut créer entre les deux phrases.
Je ne vois pas d'opposition. Je dirais que "On a du mal à comprendre pourquoi brusquement tout le monde suit une mode" et "notamment des fois il y a des modes tellement bizarres (comme celle de la couleur rose-bonbon) que mêmes ceux qui l'ont suivie ensuite, après quelques années, sont abasourdis de l'avoir suivie.

Et en disant "comme cela se produit à chaque fois" qu'est-ce qu'il entend exactement? Qu'est-ce qui se produit?


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Même si _dans cette phrase est une façon pour l'auteur de dire - de reconnaître presque -, que l'idée qui précède, déjà surprenante, aurait pu être encore mieux choisie de sa part, preuve en est l'autre idée qui suit. La concession, la contradiction, presque, amenée par _même si, _n'est pas directement entre les deux idées, mais sur le choix entre les deux retenu par l'auteur : il reconnaît que la deuxième était encore plus parlante, ce qui n'est possible que dans la mesure où, justement, elles vont dans le même sens.

C'est un peu comme s'il disait : _vous me direz que dans le genre il y avait encore bien plus étonnant._


----------



## Reynald

Je vois aussi, comme Simenon, un manque de logique dans la succession de ces deux phrases. À se demander si cet auteur fait attention à ce qu'il écrit.
Il aurait été logique d'écrire, par exemple :

"On *trouve normal que* brusquement tout le monde se mette à bouger sur tel rythme, se passionne pour tel parfum comme si les autres (rythmes et odeurs) n’existaient pas. *Même si des années plus tard*, comme cela se produit à chaque fois, *on reste abasourdi* devant le fait qu’une ville entière ait pu se passionner à ce point pour le rose-bonbon".

Ou bien : "*On a peine à comprendre pourquoi* brusquement tout le monde se met à bouger sur tel rythme, se passionne pour tel parfum comme si les autres (rythmes et odeurs) n’existaient pas. *Même si des années plus tard*, comme cela se produit à chaque fois, *on comprend mieux le fait* qu’une ville entière ait pu se passionner à ce point pour le rose-bonbon".
(Ce ne sont pas des réécritures de ce qu'il a voulu dire, mais des exemples de ce qui aurait été un emploi cohérent de _même si_).


----------



## SergueiL

D'accord avec Reynald, il y a un manque de précision de la part de l'auteur qui utilise une concessive alors qu'il répète deux fois la même idée.
Je réécrirais le passage ainsi :
"Des années plus tard, on peine à comprendre pourquoi brusquement tout le monde s'est mis à bouger sur tel rythme, s'est passionné pour tel parfum comme si les autres (rythmes et odeurs) n’existaient pas. Comme cela se produit à chaque fois, on reste abasourdi devant le fait qu’une ville entière ait pu se passionner à ce point pour le rose bonbon".


----------



## simenon

Merci, oui, c'est ce manque de logique qui me gênait. Et en essayant de modifier un peu la phrase il y toujours quelques éléments qui reste exclu. Par exemple, dans la phrase que SergueiL propose, "Comme cela se produit à chaque fois" ne marche pas, à mon avis.

Pour ma part, maintenant, la seule explication que j'arrive à me donner est que dans la phrase, écrite de manière approximative, il y a un changement du sens du "on". Le premier "On" ne revient pas au même sujet que le deuxième. Il aurait donc (si l'on suit cette hypothèse) un changement de point de vue:
"On a peine à comprendre": c'est le narrateur (et nous, les lecteurs qu'il suppose être comme lui) qui a peine à comprendre.
"On reste abasourdi": ce sont les gens qui suivent les modes (parmi lesquelles le narrateur même, peut-être, et nous, mais avant, avant d'y réfléchir) habituellement, sans réfléchir sur leur absurdité, mais qui cette fois, à la distance, s'aperçoivent de cette absurdité que d'habitude ils ne voient pas. Cette defférence expliquerait le choix libre et injustifié du point de vue sintaxique de la conjonction "même si".

Enfin il faut (dans cette hypothèse) considérer la première phrase sans "On a peine à comprendre". J'essaie de la reformuler:

Brusquement - et on a peine à comprendre pourquoi - tout le monde se met à bouger sur tel rythme, se passionne pour tel parfum comme si les autres (rythmes et odeurs) n’existaient pas. Même si ce même monde, des années plus tard, comme cela se produit à chaque fois, reste abasourdi devant le fait qu’une ville entière ait pu se passionner à ce point pour le rose-bonbon".

Mais je vois que cela aussi n'a pas de sens.
Et surtout qu'on n'arrive pas à trouve une place pour "des années plus tard" et "comme cela se produit à chaque fois". Car si l'on interprete "des années plus tard" comme plus tard par rapport au moment où  la ville se passionne pour le rose-bonbon, alors "comme cela se produit à chaque fois" n'a pas de sens.
Le seul sens que j'arrive a lui donner presuppose que "des années plus tard" ce soit par rapport aux autres modes (celles du tel parfum et du tel rythme).
Enfin je ne sais pas.


----------



## Reynald

Le rythme, le parfum, la couleur rose-bonbon sont juste des exemples. Rose-bonbon n'évoque pas ici une époque précise. Le phénomène, quel qu'il soit, se reproduit à chaque fois dans le même ordre : emballement puis étonnement.
Le _on_ du texte a été un spectateur étonné du phénomène pendant (il y a peut-être aussi participé, rien ne permet d'en décider dans ce court extrait), et l'est après. Qu'est-ce qui vous gêne ?
Je suis d'accord avec la réécriture de SergueiL.


----------



## simenon

Ce qui me gêne dans la réécriture de SergueiL est "Comme cela se produit à chaque fois, on reste abasourdi...". La logique à mon avis voudrait "malgré le fait que cela se produit à chaque fois, on reste abasourdi..."


----------



## Reynald

C'est le fait d'être abasourdi qui se produit à chaque fois, pas ce qui est dit dans la phrase précédente (qui se produit aussi à chaque fois, d'ailleurs ) : C'est _À chaque fois on est abasourdi devant le fait que..._


----------



## simenon

Ah, c'est donc un "comme" qui établit une comparaison et non pas un "comme" causal! C'est ça?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Quand on songe, abasourdi, *même si* l'on ne devrait pas être surpris puisque des années auparavant on avait perçu le début aberrant du phénomène et que celui-ci aboutit toujours à la même aberration, encore bien pire, à savoir qu'une ville entière ait pu en arriver à se passionner à ce point pour le rose bonbon, on ne devrait pas avoir de mal à comprendre le début du phénomène, à savoir que brusquement tout le monde se fût mis à bouger sur le même rythme et à se passionner tout aussi bizarrement pour le même parfum.

Un phénomène aberrant n'est pas compréhensible, l'homme sensé le remarque comme aberrant et incompréhensible tout à la fois, mais quand son aberration empire systématiquement des années après, il trouve en quelque sorte explication dans son aberration. L'idée est fine, et en ce qui me concerne je trouve que l'auteur s'en sort très bien pour l'exprimer. J'ai déjà rencontré plusieurs fois un tel usage paradoxal de _même si_. Une telle analyse demande d'admettre l'explication d'un premier stade de l'aberration par son stade final, encore plus grave, en voulant bien prendre en compte sa réalisation systématique à partir du moment où elle a commencé : c'est l'élément clé.

L'aberration globale demeure inexpliquée, mais quand on connaît sa mécanique et qu'on l'a vue en œuvre à ses débuts et à sa fin, les débuts sont aisés à comprendre en les rattachant à l'aberration globale.

Je pense que des médecins raisonnent de la même manière devant des maladies qui leur demeurent un mystère, qui demeurent aberrantes, mais dont ils connaissent parfaitement le déroulement.


----------



## Reynald

simenon said:


> Ah, c'est donc un "comme" qui établit une comparaison et non pas un "comme" causal! C'est ça?


Oui, ce "_comme _cela se produit à chaque fois" = "_ainsi que_ cela se produit à chaque fois".


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos. Mais je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir compris ce que vous dites. Est-ce que vous dites que on a appris la mécanique (bien que absurde) de la mode, et donc on ne devrait pas s'étonner des phénomènes qui suivent cette mécanique. Mais, malgré cela, à chaque fois on reste abasourdi.
C'est cela que vous entendez? Ou j'ai mal compris?


----------



## nicduf

Moi aussi , ce matin en relisant la phrase en question, ce qui me posait problème était le "on" a peine à comprendre et le "on" reste abasourdi  qui ne semblaient pas désigner la ou les mêmes personnes. Puis j'ai dû m'absenter avant de pouvoir formuler un essai d'explication.
Je reprends les échanges et vois que Simenon butait également sur les deux "on" . A la lueur de ses réflexions nouvelles, je me demande si le premier "on" ne désigne pas tout le monde *y compris le narrateur. *On pourrait alors récrire la phrase ainsi :
Tout le monde (y compris moi-même) suit la mode sans très bien comprendre pourquoi (sans doute parce que c'est la mode), même si quelques années plus tard (avec du recul) tout le monde est abasourdi pour son  son engouement pour cette mode passée qui semble aujourd'hui ridicule, et cela se passe chaque fois comme ça.
Le rose bonbon n'a d'autre rôle que de symboliser cette mode passée qui nous semble aujourd'hui incompréhensible.
Je pense que l'on a tous vécu cela en regardant de vieilles photos et en se demandant comment on a pu se coiffer ainsi ou porter ce tailleur à la carrure de pilier de rugby, et sans doute , si dans quelques années nous voyons des photos prises aujourd'hui éprouverons nous la même impression. Nous sommes incorrigibles.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_(Je répondais à Simenon.)_
En gros c'est bien ça. Mais l'auteur me semble à la fois déplorer la mode et en être fasciné. S'il en est fasciné, ne la justifie-t-il pas et ne justifie-t-il pas les aberrations auxquelles elle entraîne ou dont elle procède ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas encore pris la peine de lire en détail l'avalanche d'avis ci-dessus, ce qui est peut-être heureux pour ne pas trop être influencé par les avis des autres, mais pour moi, l'auteur oppose – certes maladroitement – le fait que certaines personnes se passionnent pour telle ou telle mode au fait que ces mêmes personnes s'en étonnent ensuite. J'ai en effet l'impression que les deux _on_ ne sont pas les mêmes, le second faisant référence à _tout le monde_.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup. J'ai tendence à partager l'idée de Nicduf, qui me semble très convaincante. Mais il est vrai qu'en ce cas l'auteur aurait pu, du moins, éviter de mettre un point après "n’existaient pas". Enfin il aurait pu expliciter que le deuxième "on" indiquait ce qui avant il avait appelé "tout le monde". Car ainsi la phrase est écrite de façon à confondre le lecter (et le traducteur, bien sûr).
Quant à la question posée par Logos, je ne sais pas, je ne pense pas que l'auteur ait l'intention de déplorer ou de se montrer fasciné par la mode: il est en train de faire un discours plus général (sur les révolutions, qui à son avis naissent des  structures que nous pouvons percevoir) et cela lui sert (en quelque sorte) pour avancer dans son raisonnement.
Ce que M. Capello dit me semble ne pas contraster avec l'hypothèse de Nicduf (mais là, j'ai peut-être mal compris)


----------



## Maître Capello

Après avoir cette fois lu le message de Nicduf, elle et moi faisons la même remarque sur le fait que les deux _on_ ne désignent pas les mêmes personnes. Nous interprétons toutefois ces _on_ différemment. Pour moi, le second _on_ fait référence non pas à tout le monde en général, mais directement à l'expression _tout le monde_ utilisée dans la phrase. D'ailleurs, il ne s'agit à mon avis pas littéralement de tout le monde sans exception, mais seulement d'un groupe indéfini de personnes englobant une majorité en un lieu et à un moment donné, appelé abusivement _tout le monde_. Quant au premier _on_, il fait pour moi référence à un autre groupe indéfini de personnes : le groupe complémentaire du premier, à savoir toutes les personnes – ou la plupart d'entre elles – qui ne suivaient *pas* la mode en question à ce moment-là.


----------



## SergueiL

L'interprétation de Nicduf a l'avantage de préserver un peu plus le raisonnement de l'auteur (sans pour autant l'absoudre de sa maladresse).
J'admets que les deux phrases de ce passage n'évoquent pas la même époque, la première dépeignant un phénomène de mode, la seconde l'analysant. J'ai donc déplacé "des années plus tard" en début de passage de façon peut-être abusive en #11.

Je lis le premier "on" comme une tournure impersonnelle qui pourrait être remplacée par "cela" (_Sans que cela s'explique (sur le moment), tout le monde se met brusquement à bouger […]_ ou "_De façon totalement incompréhensible, tout le monde se met brusquement à bouger [...]_), et le deuxième comme une façon de dire "le public", "les gens".
Les personnes qui ont suivi la mode et celles qui s'en étonnent des années plus tard peuvent être les mêmes ou pas, cela ne change pas fondamentalement le raisonnement.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup M. Capello et Sergueil. Pour répondre à M. Capello, à vrai dire, il me semble que finalement Nicduf interprète les deux "on" à la même manière: ce serait toujours tout le monde. Pour moi le premier "on" peut être tout le monde ou un "cela" comme Sergueil le dit, quant au deuxième je trouve que seulement s'il s'agit du "tout le monde" qu'on vient de nommer, on peut en quelque sorte justifier le "même si": tout le monde suit la mode, même si, quelques années après, il reste abasourdi...


----------

